# La Aroma de Cuba Monarch Cigar Review - very good but not xlnt



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These have a good flavor in every puff, though milder than the Edicion Especial, those are $7 and you can get these for $3 on cbid. I might go for...

Read the full review here: La Aroma de Cuba Monarch Cigar Review - very good but not xlnt


----------

